# Goodbye Oliver.



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my.... how devastating. And how sad that the tumor wasn't detected earlier when perhaps some of his suffering could have been relieved. Bless your sis and you for looking out for his well being. Godspeed sweetheart.... it just isn't fair!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your sister.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. Run softly at the bridge Oliver, your time here was much too short but you'll be wagging your tail once again, whole and happy at the bridge.

You and your sister are in my thoughts


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry and feel so bad for your sister. Poor Oliver.. he will be free from pain soon. How heartbreaking.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Oliver. He sounds like he is so very Special, and has been such a constant in your Sister's life when she counted on him the most. My sincere sympathy to your Sister and to you today. It just sometimes seems so very unfair. Run free sweet boy, free from any pain at the Rainbow Bridge. You will have so many new friends to play with at the end of your journey.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww poor boy....what a sad story. I am so sorry for the loss your family feels.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Goodbye, Oliver. Your family loves you very much. Be at peace, dear boy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,I'm so sorry to hear this!.
Such a young dog!.
RIP,beautiful boy!.
Hugs to yr sister.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so sad, please pass my condolences to your sister

Run free and sleep softly Oliver


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. Thank you for sharing and of course it's okay to have shared about Oliver. The more that "knew" him, the more he's alive in memories.

I'm sorry for yours and your sis's loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Your Job Is Done & Now It's Time To Play


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Please tell your sister how very sorry I am. My prayers are with her and Oliver.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am very sorry for the loss of Oliver, that is a very sad story.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

RIP sweet Oliver.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh how sad. I am sorry to hear for your sister (and whole families for that matter) loss. You all will be in my prayers.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your sister and poor Oliver that is just so sad it brought a lump to my throat.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs to you and your sister. Oliver sounds like he was a special pup and brought much joy to those around him. Prayers for a peaceful trip to the Bridge for Oliver and a sense of peace for your sister.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Oliver.
My thoughts and prayers are with your sister, you and your family.
Play hard at the bridge Oliver.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is tragic, and so heartbreaking. I am so very sorry.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's so sad. The poor Boxers have the Cancer thing even worse than our Goldens do


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how sad. I am so sorry. We will keep your sister in our prayers. RIP Sweet Oliver


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How sad your sister is losing her special boy. Oliver was meant to bring your sister some joy and constant in her life when she needed it most. He will never be forgotten.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliver*

Please give your sister our condolences. Oliver sounds like the sweetest dog.
She will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister's dog. Please pass on my sympathy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sad, sad story...my thoughts are with your sister and you...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Oliver is going to the Bridge at much too young an age . . .


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

poor oliver. I'm sorry for your sister and her loss, and yours as well.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry. Even though Oliver is your sister's dog I can tell he is very special to you too.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. I am so sorry. Rest in peace Oliver. You can finally rest.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry. 
Don't know if it helps... but he was with your sister and helped her through a very hard time, so it's time to give back with what's best for him. It hurts, but he'll be better. 
A big hug for you and your sister.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

A doggie doesn't have to be a golden to reach and own our hearts. I read your post and just devastated by how unfair life was to Oliver. He deserved to live a long, happy, playful life with his loving family. Please accepted my sympathies for you, your sister and the whole family. How very sad.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of Oliver...my thoughts are with you and your sister.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. Throughout the day I've read over the posts and teared up over and over again, but your kind words really do help. My sister seems to be doing okay, she's terribly sad obviously, but she knows it was the right thing. I thought I'd post a few pictures from our last day together.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Oliver, Run free young boy!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. So very sad and unfair.
I shall be thinking of you both today and all those that know and will miss Oliver.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So Sorry Oliver has gone,so very sad, he was loved and will be at peace at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliver*

WHAT beautiful pics of Oliver romping with your baby.
Those are a treasure!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

What a heartbreaking story! May you be in peace now Oliver ...Godspeed. Sincere Sympathies to all.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


Thank you Sharlin...that's absolutely beautiful. I'm making calendars for everyone for Xmas presents this year since money is so tight, would it be okay if I used this as one of the pictures? It's just such a peaceful picture, I think everyone in the family would enjoy it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Shadowboxer said:


> Thank you Sharlin...that's absolutely beautiful. I'm making calendars for everyone for Xmas presents this year since money is so tight, would it be okay if I used this as one of the pictures? It's just such a peaceful picture, I think everyone in the family would enjoy it.


 
Of course it's all right. I'm honored you'd use it.


----------

